# Serious indoor fly problem!



## I_heart_Fraggles (Jun 27, 2011)

So we just moved into our new place and Fraggles has her own room. The last couple of days I have noticed DOSENS of fly's mainly in the bunny room. I counted 35 on the walls in the room alone. I got fed up with swatting and moved everything including Fraggles out of this room. I closed the door and put towels on the bottom. I will reopen it in a few days. Is there any way to repel fly's without chemicals or gross fly paper? Fraggles cage along with the rest of my house is super clean. We CAN'T put screens on the windows cause we are 5 stories up and the windows are 100 years old. We live on the bay so its sad keeping the windows closed with the waves,sea lions and ocean smell. Plus it gets to stuffy especially when its warm. I scoop her potty twice a day and clean with vinegar every 4 days. So her cage is not smelly.  any advice? I really hate fly's!!!!


----------



## Pipp (Jun 27, 2011)

The flies here don't like bunny poop anyway, but they love the veggie compost, any pools of water (like under the dish rack) and even the slightest hint of fruit or juice. (And they're not even fruit flies, their house flies, silly things). Just seems like a bad year for them. 


sas :goodluck


----------



## fuzz16 (Jun 27, 2011)

can you somehow ghetto rig it and attach a screen on the inside...may not look so pretty but get a screen bigger than the overall window and put in on the wall, of course making sure you are able to remove it to close the window...


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jun 27, 2011)

I was going to suggest what Brenda did, possibly make a screen out of cheap wood for the frams and buy the screen itself at Wallyworld. That way you can actually make to to fit into the window.

*OR*



*You can send Fraggles to live with 
Daisy Mae
.*


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Jun 27, 2011)

I might try fitting the screen to the inside of the window as suggested. I might also need to try using Daisy Mae as a natural fly repellent. Please send her immediately its a fly emergency.....also send Vega while your at it.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jun 27, 2011)

Some of the hardware stores here have adjustable screens and it's fairly easy to build a rectangle and attach screen to it yourself. Besides, Fraggles would like Las Vegas the best!


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Jun 27, 2011)

I will have to go to the hardware store tomorrow. I don't think Fraggles would like Vegas. She disapproves of heat.


----------

